# Introducing Willow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

new born









4 weeks









group shot









now 5.5 wks









We are nervous and excited!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh I am so so pleased and excited for you!

Willow is absolutely gorgeous and scrumptious

Beautiful baby fur ball !!!

Val


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So you're getting her? Hooray! arty2:arty2:


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

HURRAY! she is AMAZInG!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am pretty sure she is coming home 3/15.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooooh Donna!! I can tell Meadow and Jenna they can uncross their legs now!!! Willow is a lovely name, and she is stunning. Counting sleeps time now- the first few days will seem endless, and the last few will simply fly .


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Willow is lovely - :congrats:

The group shot made me smile - all so angelic.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay! So glad it has worked out for you! Willow is a beautiful girl with an equally gorgeous name!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay Donna, so pleased for you! :jumping:
Willow is very beautiful.
It will all be fine, Jake will love her, eventually!
Hopefully the sun is coming, spring is here - all your snow will go and you, your husband, son and your two gorgeous 'poos are going to have the best time.
(We all knew there was no way that you were going to wait until Jake was 2!!!! )


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Donna she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaahhhh Donna ....I'm just catching up!!! 

She is a wee pet, absolutely stunning and I'd have picked her out of the group photo too 

Cannot wait for all the updates... And you know how I love the reds 

I'm sure her and Jake will become best buds...he's used to Penny so I'm sure he'll be fine..might just take a little time. 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, how exciting, It wasn't long ago you were only just thinking of a second! She is gorgeous, we will all look forward to your updates of them settling in together. Dudley was playing with his friend Willow this morning! she is a little larger though being a 9 month german shepherd!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations to you all. So pleased you got her and she is lovely. Look forward to hearing about all her and Jakes exploits.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the new pita pata Donna - we can all count sleeps with you now!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news !!!!!
It's great watching 2 poo's play 
We've have deffinately turned a corner with Merlin and Bess and I'm sure Jake will be as good as a big brother as Merlin is.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! So beautiful....and love her name. I just showed hubby and he said wow so cute she looks like a stuffed toy. Adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures of little willow.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Donna she is stunning. So happy for you. :congrats:


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

stunning little girl and a lovely name xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> Love the new pita pata Donna - we can all count sleeps with you now!!


I think it is going to fly by because I am so nervous. I am nervous about her flight and then her and Jake. I know it will be fine and got a lot of awesome info from you all, but still nervous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:jumping::congrats::twothumbs::whoo:

Great news Donna, so pleased for you. Willow is a stunner xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is stunning! i absolutely love red cockapoos! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How long is her flight?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Donna are you going to video you meeting her for the first time off her flight?? 

Have watched a few similar ones on YouTube and they're pretty emotional ....

Oh I bet you're just bursting to meet her :wave::wave::wave:

I'm getting excited for you ...

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> How long is her flight?


I am not really sure it is from SC to MA so maybe the hours. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:congrats::whoo::jumping: Oh Donna!!! I have been waiting to read this!! LOOK OUT JAKE!!! Little bossy Willow is comming!! You will have soooo much fun watching them learn to love each other!! Carley has been quite the perfect companion for Sami, she is soooo in charge!! She is a ball of nitro and pounces and bounces, tugs, pulls and bites his hind legs and ears! They do orbits outside and tumble and roll in the leaves every time they go outside! I am so excited for you!! (I was nervous too and second guessed myself bout a hundred times before she got here . . . . and a few times AFTER), but all has gone very well and they adore each other. Way to go!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> :congrats::whoo::jumping: Oh Donna!!! I have been waiting to read this!! LOOK OUT JAKE!!! Little bossy Willow is comming!! You will have soooo much fun watching them learn to love each other!! Carley has been quite the perfect companion for Sami, she is soooo in charge!! She is a ball of nitro and pounces and bounces, tugs, pulls and bites his hind legs and ears! They do orbits outside and tumble and roll in the leaves every time they go outside! I am so excited for you!! (I was nervous too and second guessed myself bout a hundred times before she got here . . . . and a few times AFTER), but all has gone very well and they adore each other. Way to go!!!


Nanci I am glad she will be here in two weeks. It gives me less time to chicken out. Ever time i start to panic I just pull up one of her pictures. :love-eyes:
We had Jake at the park today and he was running like a nut and I was thinking how awesome it will be when she is running along behind him.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You will be just fine!! It takes a little while to let them sort it all out, Carley was so very tiny, but on day 3 she had enough of him mouthing her head (which stayed wet with slober) and she grabbed his ear and growled!!! Shes been the boss since that day!! I love to see them run together, up until this past month she was always behind, but now she nips at his heels!! Keep us posted!!! She is sooo beautiful!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

She's so lovely. I love her little white patches.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh My goodness she is GORGEOUS!!! I love her , you lucky girl, that was so meant to be!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely, Lovely, Lovely .. great news xxx


----------

